# 3M 5200 Marine Sealant - TERMITES!



## Stumpease (Jun 6, 2011)

OK, last time I posted on here I got bashed up pretty good, deservedly so. This time I hope at least some of you will be on my side 

My insurance company totaled my boat last month because termites had found their way into it and destroyed one of the stringers. Never heard of termites on a boat before so I googled it and it's really not that rare. They don't mess with fiberglass too much, mostly sail boats so the fact that they ate through fiberglass was concerning. None the less, they did and Progressive did the right thing by me.

As I was removing my electronics, specifically the transducer going through the hull at the stern, I found how they got in. They ate through the 3M 5200 numerous times, in two different places. Mind you, the stern is approximately 2.5" thick and was FULL of 5200. I couldn't have cut that stuff out, I don't have to tell you haw tough it is once it's cured. 

I contacted 3M to see if they had heard of this happening. Several emails were sent as requested, pictures were sent as requested and they actually asked what I wanted 3M to do about it. I told them I wanted 5k for a down payment on a new boat. 

Yesterday, after several more calls and emails from me to them, Dennis called me back and said that 3M has never advertised their product to be termite proof...... :no:

So, I said I didn't expect their product to be termite bait. Had it not been for the 5200, I would not have had termites on my boat.

I'll see if I can load some pictures....

What do you guys think?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I doubt you could sue them. Maybe approach them to have them put something into the 5200 to prevent it. Now if it's been something that they are aware of legally you might have a case. Have you had any replys complaining about the same problem.


----------



## Stumpease (Jun 6, 2011)

Not looking for a law suit, the boat is gone so I have no more evidence besides these few pictures.

Really just want to get the word out to fellow boaters about how the termites loved the 3M sealant. If I can save just one more boat then it will all be worth it :thumbup:


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I highly doubt they entered through the 5200. They were probably exiting through it.

For instance - one of my boats had termites. They ate all the wood, ran out of food then ate through the plastic laminate and vinyl headliner to get out/search for more food.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The pix's are few and you have close up's but no farther away shots to give prespective.
That's important.

I see your pix's where the X-ducer cable was. 

You say they ate the stringer and you believe that the termites went in thru the 5200.

I do not believe that. 

It's my belief that the termites went inside the boat. Got into the stringer thru a Limber hole that was not sealed properly. Then ate the stringer. The way the stringers over lap in the transom would allow the termites to enter the transom core. Then they exited where the 5200 is.

Why they exited there? No clue?

Termites like Dark / moist areas....A boat bilge is a ideal area for them.


----------



## Stumpease (Jun 6, 2011)

They didn't eat anything in the transom or bilge, they traveled from the engine compartment about 15' towards the bow and settled in a port to starboard stringer. Their tunnel went from the transom to the head compartment where the starboard side of the stringer is located. 

The pics below are the only other shots I have and they still don't give a very good perspective but the head compartment is in front of the helm.

Not sure why they would choose to exit or enter from there... I keep the boat tightly tarped through the winter but still would have been easier for them to crawl under the tarp than eat through the 5200.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that last picture is your problem.... termites eat everything other than Center Consoles. 

Kidding, at least your insurance took care of you...


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Why would this be an claim that insurance would pay?

They won't pay for house damage clause by termites? Good for you getting $ - would love to know how it was justified.


----------



## Stumpease (Jun 6, 2011)

To tell you the truth, I was skeptical that they would pay. I researched the underwriting documents prior to contacting them. There was one line that talked about insect damage and came down to as long as it didn't happen while the boat was on the water, they covered it. 

Had it not been on a trailer in my yard I would be making termite repairs right now instead of looking for a replacement boat.

I heard back from 3M too, they are going to settle for 5k! Never expected that to happen


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

From 3M thats great. It's a good jester rightoff for them. Hell one add on tv for 3M would cost ten times that.


----------



## lowelkasey (Dec 3, 2015)

*Termite control*

The pictures showing that the boat is highly damaged with termites. It's surprising that how termites destroy one of the stringers. May be, you place the 3M sealant, which is loveable to the termites.

Use the branded products to control the termites with the supervision of the pest control expert. This allows every area of your boat termite free and prevent from further termite damage.


termite control


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

lowelkasey said:


> The pictures showing that the boat is highly damaged with termites. It's surprising that how termites destroy one of the stringers. May be, you place the 3M sealant, which is loveable to the termites.
> 
> Use the branded products to control the termites with the supervision of the pest control expert. This allows every area of your boat termite free and prevent from further termite damage.
> 
> ...


You from around here or eating ludes?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> You from around here or eating ludes?


 a long time

WOW, Is this boat in south florida? (dry wood termites) If it's around here, the 

termites would most likely be nesting in the ground....if you had moved the boat,

that would have stopped the termites from gaining access. I would say park 

your boat on concrete, or use it more often....


----------



## lowelkasey (Dec 3, 2015)

Termites can be a serious issue for any homeowner. Pests like termites are not visible. The only proof of their existence is the damage they cause to your expensive furnitures and books. Many larger structures have been destroyed through the years because of a termite infestation. With such occurrences, many experts have tried and tested various types of termite treatment to prevent further damage to properties.

*termite control*


----------



## Draggin Fly (Aug 22, 2015)

lowelkasey said:


> Termites can be a serious issue for any homeowner. Pests like termites are not visible. The only proof of their existence is the damage they cause to your expensive furnitures and books. Many larger structures have been destroyed through the years because of a termite infestation. With such occurrences, many experts have tried and tested various types of termite treatment to prevent further damage to properties.
> 
> *termite control*


 ???"Check your square footage and call each company and ask what they charge per linear square foot????[/QUOTE]


???


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Bonjour!!!!!


----------

